
Twitter reaffirms anti-surveillance stance, tells devs to stop making spy tools - bobbles
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2478209/twitter-reaffirms-anti-surveillance-stance-and-tells-devs-to-stop-making-spy-tools
======
SixSigma
> "As a company, our commitment to social justice is core to our mission and
> well established. And our policies in this area are long-standing," Twitter
> said.

In the week they verified the Muslim Brotherhood.

A twisted version of justice the 10% Saudi Arabian owned company, Twitter is
pedalling.

